# Oh and Squid Agent 007



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Gotcha!!!!!! MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

9405 5036 9930 0266 XXXX XX


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

This mouse really is insane!!!!! As we all have our guesses, I wonder how this turns out.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow, so much for remaining hiden.

Ian, is it still $5.00 to ship to antarctica?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:behindsofa:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

damn rat.


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Gotcha!!!!!! MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0266 XXXX XX


Oh I assure you you do not have me. "The Brain" may be smart, but your not that smart. Unless the one person who knows who I am ratted me out. Although I highly doubt Derek would rat me out.

If you are as good as you think you are, then feel free to post in here how you got me and who you think I am.....

opcorn:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Oh I assure you you do not have me. "The Brain" may be smart, but your not that smart. Unless the one person who knows who I am ratted me out. Although I highly doubt Derek would rat me out.
> 
> If you are as good as you think you are, then feel free to post in here how you got me and who you think I am.....
> 
> opcorn:


way to call his bluff 007. how's he gonna send you something in Antarctica? i don't think they have mailboxes down there


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

max gas said:


> way to call his bluff 007. how's he gonna send you something in Antarctica? i don't think they have mailboxes down there


Not only do mailboxes not exist, but we do not have zip codes as well. I surely hope he is not firing blind, but if he is, which I know he is, some poor soul will be caught up in the cross fire and will enjoy some backwoods.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Oh I assure you you do not have me. "The Brain" may be smart, but your not that smart. Unless the one person who knows who I am ratted me out. Although I highly doubt Derek would rat me out.
> 
> If you are as good as you think you are, then feel free to post in here how you got me and who you think I am.....
> 
> opcorn:


*Brain:* We like watching you torment people here, we have no intrest in outing you... Just wanted you to know you can't hide from us...

*Pinky:* Narf! Ready or not here we come...

*Brain:* When our bomb lands on Wednesday (or Thursday, we don't trust USPS), you can post if we got you or not... Mind control activated, tracking enabled, and launch!!!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

max gas said:


> way to call his bluff 007. how's he gonna send you something in Antarctica? i don't think they have mailboxes down there


*Brain:* We don't bluff... Pinky would give us away to quickly...


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* We like watching you torment people here, we have no intrest in outing you... Just wanted you to know you can't hide from us...
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! Ready or not here we come...
> 
> *Brain:* When our bomb lands on Wednesday (or Thursday, we don't trust USPS), you can post if we got you or not... Mind control activated, tracking enabled, and launch!!!


Heh heh heh....we shall see when Wednesday or Thursday arrives. You shall send me a PM and confirm your suspicions in the meantime.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Now THIS is gonna be interesting! And of course I didn't "rat" out 007. So this is Brain on his own! 

opcorn:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

i'm interested to see how this turns out


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Narf first and ask questions later...

This will be interesting for sure.

Subscribed.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

brain works in mysterious ways, always thinking out every move. I'll subscribe to this to check out the tactics used


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Oh, I am SO following this thread...

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Go get 'em, Brain!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

If anyone knows that the_brain can find people, its me. He knew my address before I moved and even told anyone. Trust me, he can find you. I get the feeling he has a lifetime membership to people search or something.


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

zenom said:


> If anyone knows that the_brain can find people, its me. He knew my address before I moved and even told anyone. Trust me, he can find you. I get the feeling he has a lifetime membership to people search or something.


It will take more than just a simple Google search or membership to search for people as I cover my tracks very well. I am thinking the brain may need top security clearance for the CIA to track me down.

One thing the brain does not know is that any data or information he may have gathered, I planted it to appear the way it does to lead him one way when I am actually headed in a different direction. A true agent knows very well on how to lead his enemy and lure him onto his plan.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> It will take more than just a simple Google search or membership to search for people as I cover my tracks very well. I am thinking the brain may need top security clearance for the CIA to track me down.
> 
> One thing the brain does not know is that any data or information he may have gathered, I planted it to appear the way it does to lead him one way when I am actually headed in a different direction. A true agent knows very well on how to lead his enemy and lure him onto his plan.


Or he could have simply had the moderators get your logged in IP address and compare it to other users IP's, which would be a dead giveaway too.


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

zenom said:


> Or he could have simply had the moderators get your logged in IP address and compare it to other users IP's, which would be a dead giveaway too.


Well done, however there are a couple of imperfections with your assumption. One, I was way ahead of the idea on my ip address as it's constantly changing. I may appear to be in Chicago at 10am, but this afternoon I may be in Houston. You surely didn't think I had not thought of the idea? Second, what if I was already a mod and had access to this information and was able to remove it from the database? Or could it be I may know someone on the inside who is sworn to secrecy to not give out my information? LoL!

Be wise and chose your next words carefully for you could be added to my list of targets. 
*Selected Coordinates*

Latitude:N 42° 36' 34.9424"
Longitude:W 83° 55' 48.1934"
Latitude:N 42° 36.5823728036446'
Longitude:W 83° 55.80322265625'
Latitude:42.60970621339408°
Longitude:-83.9300537109375°


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I hope that the Brain did get him...and then OUTS HIM!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Well done, however there are a couple of imperfections with your assumption. One, I was way ahead of the idea on my ip address as it's constantly changing. I may appear to be in Chicago at 10am, but this afternoon I may be in Houston. You surely didn't think I had not thought of the idea? Second, what if I was already a mod and had access to this information and was able to remove it from the database? Or could it be I may know someone on the inside who is sworn to secrecy to not give out my information? LoL!
> 
> Be wise and chose your next words carefully for you could be added to my list of targets.
> *Selected Coordinates*
> ...


I love this guy! This is some top secret spy shit. I have full faith that 007 will remain hidden and not found. However it would be pretty damn funny if he turns out to be the guy in the office/cubicle right next to the mouse.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Well done, however there are a couple of imperfections with your assumption. One, I was way ahead of the idea on my ip address as it's constantly changing. I may appear to be in Chicago at 10am, but this afternoon I may be in Houston. You surely didn't think I had not thought of the idea? Second, what if I was already a mod and had access to this information and was able to remove it from the database? Or could it be I may know someone on the inside who is sworn to secrecy to not give out my information? LoL!
> 
> Be wise and chose your next words carefully for you could be added to my list of targets.
> *Selected Coordinates*
> ...


If it wouldn't get me banned I would try some stuff to figure out who you are, being a software engineer and ex-hacker (years and years ago), nothing a little XSS couldn't find out. I hope the_brain does out you as well. Everyone slips on occasion. I am sure someone could go to the post office (hmm LOB has a postal worker), and possibly track the USPS DC as well, see where it originated from.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

I would probably approach this from a different manner. Most people tend to use the same syntax or phrases even when they assume aliases. Therefore i would study all of 007's posts and look for phrases or terms that may be unique. Then you search other posts and look for someone who uses those as well. there are several things from 007's post that help to identify him. It is not in my interest to find or out him. However I have no doubt the Brain has.


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

zenom said:


> If it wouldn't get me banned I would try some stuff to figure out who you are, being a software engineer and ex-hacker (years and years ago), nothing a little XSS couldn't find out. I hope the_brain does out you as well. Everyone slips on occasion. I am sure someone could go to the post office (hmm LOB has a postal worker), and possibly track the USPS DC as well, see where it originated from.


Andy you will need more than a few years of being a software engineer and some cross site scripting tool to locate and track me down. I think a few decades in the CIA would be more likely. You could always try LcP, but that would surely get you banned, and I wouldn't want to lose a respectable member here on Puff. Kismet is also a tool you could try, but again it comes with a very hefty punishment. As you shall see, I am quite verse in the area of technology as well.

Also, my package(s) are/will be originating from different areas and cites across the US, so unless you have a lot of resources withing the government at the US post office, this may be a dead end for yous as well.

I fear that all you may be able to do is ray2:

Ciao


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

My money is on Ian.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

XSS rarely works these days since it was used on PayFail. Now everyone salts, trims, uses str_replace or preg_match on values when posted. Just sayin 

But the IP would be a dead givaway unless he was using a proxy list which is what it sounds like from his post. 

The best idea would be what Brian pointed out. Check the users phrases.


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> XSS rarely works these days since it was used on PayFail. Now everyone salts, trims, uses str_replace or preg_match on values when posted. Just sayin
> 
> But the IP would be a dead givaway unless he was using a *proxy list* which is what it sounds like from his post.
> 
> The best idea would be what Brian pointed out. Check the users phrases.


Web server proxies are a wonderful tool for those that wish to remain....anonymous!

8)


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

This conversation just escalated WAY over my head....


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> XSS rarely works these days since it was used on PayFail. Now everyone salts, trims, uses str_replace or preg_match on values when posted. Just sayin
> 
> But the IP would be a dead givaway unless he was using a proxy list which is what it sounds like from his post.
> 
> The best idea would be what Brian pointed out. Check the users phrases.


Trust me there are still better ways to finger print someones machine. By reading tcp/ip packets you can figure out the true ip as well behind the proxy. I know because we use a system at work that does it. It can be done, but again, it would get me banned.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Much easier when you know what packets to snif. Sniffing the packets of all connections to a web site would be an insane pain in the butt. Especially since you would be client side. Now if you acutally gain access on the server level then that would be another thing. But at that point you _could_ be looking at more than just a ban. Plus, you still have to issolate the packets to the user or else you would just the running a trace on a random visit.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Much easier when you know what packets to snif. Sniffing the packets of all connections to a web site would be an insane pain in the butt. Especially since you would be client side. Now if you acutally gain access on the server level then that would be another thing. But at that point you _could_ be looking at more than just a ban. Plus, you still have to issolate the packets to the user or else you would just the running a trace on a random visit.


See we use a tool that when someone visits our site, we generate a unique key. We can fingerprint the machine and get the information through that request. Sure if would be hard to just sniff all traffic to puff, but if you do it right with a XSS/fake links/etc., all it takes is some js and maybe some flash to fingerprint the user and read it. We use it for every account creation at work as well as with purchases to help identify fraudsters. We go all the way down to knowing the # of fonts on your machine.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> This conversation just escalated WAY over my head....


Me too bro....I know how to explore the interwebs and a few other things...but the technical aspect of computers I will never understand...anywho...happy hunting!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Me too bro....I know how to explore the interwebs and a few other things...but the technical aspect of computers I will never understand...anywho...happy hunting!


I have no idea WTF those couple previous post are about but it makes me feel like my computer isn't safe from anything or anyone??? :dunno:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

:noidea:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)




----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

zenom said:


> Sure if would be hard to just sniff all traffic to puff, but if you do it right with a XSS/fake links/etc., all it takes is some js and maybe some flash to fingerprint the user and read it.


Before I get into and off topic debate (too late I guess), there is no way on the planet that this will work clent side. You can not snif with xxs and fake links. XXS and fake links have zero to do with packet sniffing. :nono::spank:

EDIT: My bad. Went into a nerd tangent there for a bit. No worries, PUFF is a safe site.


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Me too bro....I know how to explore the interwebs and a few other things...but the technical aspect of computers I will never understand...anywho...happy hunting!


Anyone can talk techy, or maybe geeky is the more appropriate word for this discussion, but I do not fear this Andy or Matt from figuring out my true identity. I sincerely hope they do not waste their time tracking me down and trying to figure me out when it will be a complete and utter waste of time and resources.

Llama you have said the smartest thing yet, and probably the best thing I've seen you post in the forums....."happy hunting"!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

SO! Anyone know of any good terrorist attacks going on? Durka Durka


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Anyone can talk techy, or maybe geeky is the more appropriate word for this discussion, but I do not fear this Andy or Matt from figuring out my true identity. I sincerely hope they do not waste their time tracking me down and trying to figure me out when it will be a complete and utter waste of time and resources.
> 
> Llama you have said the smartest thing yet, and probably the best thing I've seen you post in the forums....."happy hunting"!


Oh, you dont have to worry about that from me. It takes the fun outta the game. I figure one way to bomb you is to

BOMB EVERY SQUID!

Not all high tech but it'll work


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Before I get into and off topic debate (too late I guess), there is no way on the planet that this will work clent side. You can not snif with xxs and fake links. XXS and fake links have zero to do with packet sniffing. :nono::spank:


Simply put, this does work, but it requires a client side request. There is a service called ThreatMetrix we use daily. You call some js/flash and wrap it in a session id to actually profile the data. The call to the flash/js/image is what grabs and profiles the machine. On a subsequent request I can grab that information that was profiled including true ip (behind proxies etc). So while the XSS wouldn't do it entirely, it would gather all the necessary information. So yes it is possible and we have it implemented.

The fake links and XSS would simply be to grab the profile info. Again, it cannot be entirely done with just those, but it would grab the profile information. As long as I had the session id (which I would) then I could make the follow up request to get the result of the profile.

Anyhow back to the original topic, I believe Ian probably did figure it out.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes, and everything you just said has to do with server side. That software is server side. Not client side. You can't pass sessions beyond the domain without server side access.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

psst: The angle of the dangle is proportional to the bootie of the cutie and the heat of the meat.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> psst: The angle of the dangle is proportional to the bootie of the cutie and the heat of the meat.


:biglaugh: LMAO. That's awesome.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> SO! Anyone know of any good terrorist attacks going on? Durka Durka


Kipp, I heard Kim Jong IL and the screen actors guild are planning something big. We better keep an open ear :rofl: ound: ound: :rofl:

On a seprate side note, this is my 2000th post. Woo hoo!


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Yes, and everything you just said has to do with *server side*. That software is *server side*. Not client side. You can't *pass sessions beyond the domain without server side access*.


Bingo in the comments above and the million dollar comment in bold with blue letters, which is why I said in my previous posts in nicer words, don't waste your time.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

max gas said:


> Kipp, I heard Kim Jong IL and the screen actors guild are planning something big. We better keep an open ear :rofl: ound: ound: :rofl:
> 
> On a seprate side note, this is my 2000th post. Woo hoo!


Film Actors Guild sir...F.A.G. ound:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

The wet dog sighs by the dry fire.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Film Actors Guild sir...F.A.G. ound:


Thank you for the correction. It's been a while since I watched that movie. Great movie IMO


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Anyone can talk techy, or maybe geeky is the more appropriate word for this discussion, but I do not fear this Andy or Matt from figuring out my true identity. I sincerely hope they do not waste their time tracking me down and trying to figure me out when it will be a complete and utter waste of time and resources.
> 
> Llama you have said the smartest thing yet, and probably the best thing I've seen you post in the forums....."happy hunting"!


Ok, so we know that 007 is ex-military, as that's a phrase we use. Should help narrow it down. In fact I think I have a pretty good guess as to who it is


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> I figure one way to bomb you is to
> 
> BOMB EVERY SQUID!


You're presuming Squid Agent 007 is also a regular Squid. He may or may not be.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You're presuming Squid Agent 007 is also a regular Squid. He may or may not be.


Yep. This is very true but the downside is that every squid get blown to hell. The upside is every squid including 007 get blown to hell. :target:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Ok, so we know that 007 is ex-military, as that's a phrase we use. Should help narrow it down. In fact I think I have a pretty good guess as to who it is


And who do you think it is my ZK brother?


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Yes, and everything you just said has to do with server side. That software is server side. Not client side. You can't pass sessions beyond the domain without server side access.


Yes I know it requires server side. As I said it's already in place all I would need is an image load etc. I have been doing this kind of stuff for many years, so I know what all it takes 

You are thinking of a session like web session (like in PHP etc). In this instance a session is just a unique request id and yes you can pass it along outside the domain.

Image Load -> Profiling

That is all it takes. Profiling is done on the server side, but all it is, is an image load, javascript, or flash. From there, the unique request (session id) can be done manually and profile information received.

Anyway, back to the thread, lets hope Ian does figure it out, he is a smart cookie.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

The happy couple crossed the dewey pasture at dawn. :spy:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Well whether Agent 007 gets exposed or not, something else has happened,

ALL THE COMPUTER GEEKS HAVE BEEN EXPOSED!!!! YOU GUYS ARE A WEIRD BUNCH FOR SURE!!!!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> The happy couple crossed the dewey pasture at dawn. :spy:


I'm Rick James, bitch!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> psst: The angle of the dangle is proportional to the bootie of the cutie and the heat of the meat.


HEY I got that one! eace:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Well I hate to bust everyone's bubble and be the bearer of bad news, but your friend Ian had a belief that I was this so called agent the squids are using for bombs. Late last night I got a message from Ian and it threw me off guard a little bit. Long story short and in the end, I am not this agent nor am I apart of the squids or any other gang here on Puff.

If some of you will remember, a few weeks or months back, I stated I've never been associated with any of these so called bombing gangs. I think it's awesome what you guys are doing, trash talk, mass bombings, and etc. But if you recall, I said I was more of a one man show and did my own bombings when I had time and usually do a lot of them around Christmas. I'm flattered Ian would think I could pull this off, but due to my crazy work schedule, little one, and just usual life, I haven't had a lot of time to keep up with the board and everything associated with it, such as the mass bombings.

With Ian's PM and our discussions, he got me thinking this morning and so I did a little research. From what Ian tells me, and what I've found out, his bombs are coming from my area. I live very close to a large USPS hub and everything comes and goes through this hub from the Cincinnati area. Also, its home to three states in this area, Ohio, Kentucky, and Indiana. So really it could be coming from any of these three states as all and any packages come to this hub. I've only found one bomb from this guy while quickly scanning the bomb threads, has he sent others? Just curious on the tracking information for USPS to see where they came from. Also, the return address would help as well.

As for the sticks that Ian's tells me are on the way, I've opted to send them back to Ian so he can send them to this bastage agent guy, or we could do a fun little trade!

With all that said, hopefully you guys catch him and when you do, let me know who it is so I can blow him up as well....lol.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* And now my plan unfolds, this was an excuse to bomb Starbuck, and a fishing expedition... Sorry to use Puff like that, but Starbuck will enjoy this anyway...

*Pinky:* We still get 007?

*Brain:* We do...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

I suppose i should say something like great minds think alike as starbuck was my guess...... but alas I am not smart. Now back to seeing who conspire against us.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

:spy:

I'll never tellllllllllll.......


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* And now my plan unfolds, this was an excuse to bomb Starbuck, and a fishing expedition... Sorry to use Puff like that, but Starbuck will enjoy this anyway...
> 
> *Pinky:* We still get 007?
> 
> *Brain:* We do...


LMAO. Love pinky and the brain.

Ian, you can expect some return fire without a doubt.



kapathy said:


> I suppose i should say something like great minds think alike as starbuck was my guess...... but alas I am not smart. Now back to seeing who conspire against us.


LOL. Why on earth did you and Ian think it was me? Hell I haven't been much here lately to give anyone an indication I was up to something. What time I am on, it's usually spent in the Habano section.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> LMAO.n't been much here lately to give anyone an indication I was up to something. What time I am on, it's usually spent in the Habano section.


general verbage, and a massive arsenal. And the fact that you hide in the shadows from us silly bombers makes it more likely.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

kapathy said:


> general verbage, and a massive arsenal. And the fact that you hide in the shadows from us silly bombers makes it more likely.


LOL...sorry if I come across as "redneckage". I guess that comes from living in this Southern state of Kentucky...lol. It tends to grow on you after time. I saw the sticks Shawn got nailed with, which by the way was a great target, but the NC sticks would not be in my collection. The coffin (CAO?) was pretty cool. The only coffins I have are from the 2004 Opus 22 collection I have tucked away. Now the Cubans yeah I can see how that would come across as being from me, but those sticks are pretty common.

Oh and you guys are not silly, and I pop in here from time to time to see who I should be keeping my eye on...lol.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> LOL...sorry if I come across as "redneckage". I guess that comes from living in this Southern state of Kentucky...lol. It tends to grow on you after time. I saw the sticks Shawn got nailed with, which by the way was a great target, but the NC sticks would not be in my collection. The coffin (CAO?) was pretty cool. The only coffins I have are from the 2004 Opus 22 collection I have tucked away. Now the Cubans yeah I can see how that would come across as being from me, but those sticks are pretty common.


No verbage as in very well typed, proper spelling and grammer, and always a long answere (not the little two line answers i give).


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

kapathy said:


> No verbage as in very well typed, proper spelling and grammer, and always a long answere (not the little two line answers i give).


Ah I see...lol. I'll start throwing in a typo hear and their from now on....lol.

I guess my job requires it due to the nature of the business I am in. I deal with a lot of Executives, Board Members, and upper management and really watch what I say.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Bummer, I guess this will just remain a mystery until the person slips up  

We also know that this person is technically inclined as they made mention of other technical stuff in this thread. So one could possibly look through the tech part of the forum and see if they can tell who it might be that way.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Ahhh


Nerds exposed, Starbuck destroyed and 007 still hidden. Not a bad few days of Puff!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> Not a bad few days of Puff!


I have _yet _to experience a bad day at Puff!

:smoke:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I have _yet _to experience a bad day at Puff!
> 
> :smoke:


lol

I have been accused of being king of the obvious and king of the understatement. Looks like they both came together in my post.

Well yeah!


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> With all that said, hopefully you guys catch him and when you do, let me know who it is so I can blow him up as well....lol.


Starbuck, you'd do well to stay out of this. I'm not interested in cheeky sideliners. I have llamas to destroy, and lobsters to boil. Get involved, and I'll be happy to destroy you too.

Hopefully they catch me? No one can catch me.

The entire, inglorious llama herd can't catch me. They couldn't tell the difference between their ass and a hole in the ground. They're too busy making plans to actually do anything.

The Lobsters of Boom can't catch me. They're too busy chasing shadows, shooting into the dark, chasing wild geese. They've got big pincers, but they're easily trapped and boiled and cracked.

Catch me? Don't make me laugh, for my laugh sends fear into the hearts of llamas and lobsters, and I don't want their hearts failing them now.

I want them alive...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tell me you didn't just go after Starbuck...that dude has the arsenal of Pete and Ian combined!



Squid Agent 007 said:


> Starbuck, you'd do well to stay out of this. I'm not interested in cheeky sideliners. I have llamas to destroy, and lobsters to boil. Get involved, and I'll be happy to destroy you too.
> 
> Hopefully they catch me? No one can catch me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Starbuck, you'd do well to stay out of this. I'm not interested in cheeky sideliners. I have llamas to destroy, and lobsters to boil. Get involved, and I'll be happy to destroy you too.
> 
> Hopefully they catch me? No one can catch me.
> 
> ...


"Cheeky sideliners"? LMAO.

You do realize you just signed your death warrant right?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Tell me you didn't just go after Starbuck...that dude has the arsenal of Pete and Ian combined!


*Brain:* He didn't, but I did...

*Pinky:* Narf! Had to be done, checking off the heavy hitteres here...


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

I suddenly have a decent guess at who this might be...... Oh, no, I'll never tell, but now I must investigate..... hmmmmmm


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

zenom said:


> We also know that this person is technically inclined


What "we" know is that I'm technically inclined to blow your ass up, Zenom.



primetime76 said:


> Tell me you didn't just go after Starbuck...that dude has the arsenal of Pete and Ian combined!


I will tell you whatever I want to tell you, and you will listen, llama.

I'm not going after Starbuck, he stated intentions to come after me, both in his previous statement, and below.

But he obviously didn't think this through. His arsenal is going to be utterly useless if he can't find me.



Starbuck said:


> "Cheeky sideliners"? LMAO.
> 
> You do realize you just signed your death warrant right?


Signed my death warrant?

I'm the most wanted man on Puff. Puff Enemy Number One. I'm wanted, dead or alive, by the Legion of Boom, the Zilla Killas, and I've even caught wind of being wanted by certain rogue elements of Squid. Being wanted by one more *cheeky sideliner* isn't going to cost me any sleep.

You can't hurt me if you can't catch me, Starbuck. But you're more than welcome to try.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

You can run your mouth all you want Squat...doesn't mean that I am going to listen. Go ahead, bomb me with the worlds finest cigars and not allow me to retaliate...ok, works for me, I'll smoke your cigars! But seriously dude, you really have to improve on that first hit that you sent out in order for me to be impressed....keep trying junior!



Squid Agent 007 said:


> What "we" know is that I'm technically inclined to blow your ass up, Zenom.
> 
> I will tell you whatever I want to tell you, and you will listen, llama.
> 
> ...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

:biglaugh:

"keep trying junior"?

Oh, Kipp. Now you've gone and done it. Not even I am going to be able to hold him back now.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> What "we" know is that I'm technically inclined to blow your ass up, Zenom.


Interesting, not many people use "Zenom" when they talk to me on the forums. Time for some more research.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> :biglaugh:
> 
> "keep trying junior"?
> 
> Oh, Kipp. Now you've gone and done it. Not even I am going to be able to hold him back now.


I didn't stutter, did I? You Squid talk about ZK talking and ot backing it up...well, enter SquatAgent007...WAAAAY more talk WAAAAY less "boom" than anyone on the site.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Starbuck, you'd do well to stay out of this. I'm not interested in cheeky sideliners. I have llamas to destroy, and lobsters to boil. Get involved, and I'll be happy to destroy you too.
> 
> Hopefully they catch me? No one can catch me.
> 
> ...


so angry..... i think someone needs a nap.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> I didn't stutter, did I? You Squid talk about ZK talking and ot backing it up...well, enter SquatAgent007...WAAAAY more talk WAAAAY less "boom" than anyone on the site.


Lol. I just pictured you doing an impersonation of Stanley from the Office where he goes "Did I stuttuh?"

But speaking of talk and action, Agent 007 has hit a llama already, and if I'm not mistaken, he's about to take out another, and he only showed up two weeks ago. How many squids has all of your ZK hit in that time?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

I've hit 5 oh wait 6 with plans for more


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Yep. This is very true but the downside is that every squid get blown to hell. The upside is every squid including 007 get blown to hell. :target:


The LOB has already taken care of that,Dude....no worries,we got this.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Well I hate to bust everyone's bubble and be the bearer of bad news, but your friend Ian had a belief that I was this so called agent the squids are using for bombs. Late last night I got a message from Ian and it threw me off guard a little bit. Long story short and in the end, I am not this agent nor am I apart of the squids or any other gang here on Puff.
> 
> If some of you will remember, a few weeks or months back, I stated I've never been associated with any of these so called bombing gangs. I think it's awesome what you guys are doing, trash talk, mass bombings, and etc. But if you recall, I said I was more of a one man show and did my own bombings when I had time and usually do a lot of them around Christmas. I'm flattered Ian would think I could pull this off, but due to my crazy work schedule, little one, and just usual life, I haven't had a lot of time to keep up with the board and everything associated with it, such as the mass bombings.
> 
> ...


I say do the trade,Ian....David has some primo stuff in his stash(I know..I've traded with him before and been bombed by him.)..so it would definitely be a good exchange.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Lol. I just pictured you doing an impersonation of Stanley from the Office where he goes "Did I stuttuh?"
> 
> But speaking of talk and action, Agent 007 has hit a llama already, and if I'm not mistaken, he's about to take out another, and he only showed up two weeks ago. How many squids has all of your ZK hit in that time?


I dunno about the llamas,but the LOB has hit pretty much all of them...some of them more than once.

Not that anyone's keeping score,mind you.

As for Secret Agent Squid....I could give a penguin's poophole who you are,but trying to uncover your secret identity is keeping that little freakin' mouse from being a royal pain in my ass,so stay hidden as long as your rampant narcissism will allow you to remain anonymous..eventually,you'll have to come out of the woodwork to take credit for the damage you've done(although,from I've seen so far doesn't amount to jack shit),but until then keep the mouse busy so I can have some peace and quiet and get some work done.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> *"Cheeky sideliners"? LMAO.
> 
> You do realize you just signed your death warrant right?*


haha - now that's what I'm talkin' about!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

kapathy said:


> I've hit 5 oh wait 6 with plans for more


Touche.

:smoke:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I dunno about the llamas,but the LOB has hit pretty much all of them...some of them more than once.
> 
> Not that anyone's keeping score,mind you.
> 
> As for Secret Agent Squid....I could give a penguin's poophole who you are,but trying to uncover your secret identity is keeping that little freakin' mouse from being a royal pain in my ass,so stay hidden as long as your rampant narcissism will allow you to remain anonymous..eventually,you'll have to come out of the woodwork to take credit for the damage you've done(although,from I've seen so far doesn't amount to jack shit),but until then keep the mouse busy so I can have some peace and quiet and get some work done.


Pete, he is a squid. What more do you expect. The squids are basically 1 hit wonders like this guy.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

zenom said:


> Pete, he is a squid. What more do you expect. The squids are basically 1 hit wonders like this guy.


I know....and Rockwell was just a lame-ass Michael Jackson impersonator....kinda how like the Squids have become second-rate ZK impersonators.....maybe they can all work as lounge act performers at the casinos for all the drunks taking a break from losing money at the tables.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I dunno about the llamas,but the LOB has hit pretty much all of them...some of them more than once.
> 
> Not that anyone's keeping score,mind you.
> 
> As for Secret Agent Squid....I could give a penguin's poophole who you are,but trying to uncover your secret identity is keeping that little freakin' mouse from being a royal pain in my ass,so stay hidden as long as your rampant narcissism will allow you to remain anonymous..eventually,you'll have to come out of the woodwork to take credit for the damage you've done(although,from I've seen so far doesn't amount to jack shit),but until then keep the mouse busy so I can have some peace and quiet and get some work done.


The mouse has moved on to other things because he thinks he's ahead in your war and that you've given up oke:oke:oke:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> The mouse has moved on to other things because he thinks he's ahead in your war and that you've given up oke:oke:oke:


excellent.....that's exactly what I want him to think.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

opcorn:

Yup, suscribed to see hpw this turns out.


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I dunno about the llamas,but the LOB has hit pretty much all of them...some of them more than once.
> 
> Not that anyone's keeping score,mind you.
> 
> As for Secret Agent Squid....I could give a penguin's poophole who you are,but trying to uncover your secret identity is keeping that little freakin' mouse from being a royal pain in my ass,so stay hidden as long as your rampant narcissism will allow you to remain anonymous..eventually,you'll have to come out of the woodwork to take credit for the damage you've done(although,from I've seen so far doesn't amount to jack shit),but until then keep the mouse busy so I can have some peace and quiet and get some work done.


There will always be one squid you little llamas, LOB's, or any other member here on Puff will never be able to bomb or come close to touching.

As for my bombs, I've caused more damage than you'll ever imagine and more damage than the llamas and LOB's will ever be able to cause combined. I do not need to take credit for my bombs, therefore I will never reveal my true identity. I get more pleasure out of bombing you pour souls on Puff and you guys trying to figure it out over me taking credit for a bomb I've dropped.

I like your tactic and thought of trying to get me stirred up and slip up, but it's not going to happen as I'm far too careful to fall for your tricks. I've been trained well and I will not break down. Your words and criticism mean very little to me and one day you shall eat them as I can destroy you anytime I wish.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> There will always be one squid you little llamas, LOB's, or any other member here on Puff will never be able to bomb or come close to touching.
> 
> As for my bombs, I've caused more damage than you'll ever imagine and more damage than the llamas and LOB's will ever be able to cause combined. I do not need to take credit for my bombs, therefore I will never reveal my true identity. I get more pleasure out of bombing you pour souls on Puff and you guys trying to figure it out over me taking credit for a bomb I've dropped.
> 
> I like your tactic and thought of trying to get me stirred up and slip up, but it's not going to happen as I'm far too careful to fall for your tricks. I've been trained well and I will not break down. Your words and criticism mean very little to me and one day you shall eat them as I can destroy you anytime I wish.


Yep, I definitely know who it is


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Yep, I definitely know who it is


Oh brilliant! I do love games and a challenge, especially one were my opponent thinks and feels he can outsmart me. You will challenge me right llama?

Another one will try to make a valiant attempt to uncover my identity. This time it appears to be a silly little llama who will try and impress his fellow comrades to quickly find he fails, falls, and lands on his llama face.

Let the games begin shall we? Your move llama.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Oh brilliant! I do love games and a challenge, especially one were my opponent thinks and feels he can outsmart me. You will challenge me right llama?
> 
> Another one will try to make a valiant attempt to uncover my identity. This time it appears to be a silly little llama who will try and impress his fellow comrades to quickly find he fails, falls, and lands on his llama face.
> 
> Let the games begin shall we? Your move llama.


......duck


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> ......duck


hopefully you have better luck than that pesky little mouse


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Seriously. 


You guys are nuts. Lol


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

:attention:I think you boys need to settle down and enjoy a good cigar... and maybe a nice drink. 
In the mean time I'll be waiting for little mouse boy's bomb to land on a certain Squid Agent 007. Nice knowin' ya, dude. :wave:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hahahaha! I love this place. Kozz, I'll be looking forward to seeing what poor, unsuspecting sap is on the recieving end of your ill-fated effort to shoot down Agent 007!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

...hang on one second, I need some popcorn....







...k, back, please continue...


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> :attention:I think you boys need to settle down and enjoy a good cigar... and maybe a nice drink.
> In the mean time I'll be waiting for little mouse boy's bomb to land on a certain Squid Agent 007. Nice knowin' ya, dude. :wave:


It can and it will get a little rowdy in here, but everyone is a good sport and knows deep down it's all for fun. The words mean nothing in the post and is nothing more than just some trash talking between groups.

As for the bomb, it's already been stated it's headed to me from Ian, but I am not the agent he thought I was. It appears the llamas may have a new lead on who this agent may be and I shall await to see who it is. Then I will point every rocket, bomb, missile, nuke, and destroyer towards this guy with everything launching at once.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Please oh please let them think it's me!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

gasdocok said:


> Please oh please let them think it's me!


alright zk, starbuck, and all you other ne'er-do-wellers. you win. It's the gas doc!

(you can thank me later, Matt)

:smoke:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> Please oh please let them think it's me!


Lol.

Worth a shot. Haha.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> Please oh please let them think it's me!


Lies! It's not ^ that Matt
<- It's that Matt!!!

See? I even sound like 007: Grrr grr! You'll never find me! I'm awesome! Longitude and latitude and stuff! Grrrr!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

We know who it is, we are just waiting for the right time to strike.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

gosh said:


> Lies! It's not ^ that Matt
> <- It's that Matt!!!
> 
> See? I even sound like 007: Grrr grr! You'll never find me! I'm awesome! Longitude and latitude and stuff! Grrrr!


LMAO :rofl:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

zenom said:


> We know who it is, we are just waiting for the right time to strike.


Oh, I sincerely doubt that.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

zenom said:


> We know who it is, we are just waiting for the right time to strike.


Really? What makes you sure as the last time someone said they knew he was, it wasn't the case! I'd love to know so I can nail this guy and blow him up with you guys. If you indeed know who it is, please let us know, of if you don't want to out him on the entire board, shoot me a PM.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Really? What makes you sure as the last time someone said they knew he was, it wasn't the case! I'd love to know so I can nail this guy and blow him up with you guys. If you indeed know who it is, please let us know, of if you don't want to out him on the entire board, shoot me a PM.


It's G-14 classified.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

zenom said:


> It's G-14 classified.


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

zenom said:


> We know who it is, we are just waiting for the right time to strike.


Last night it was the llama's who knew my idenity. Today it's the LOB's who state they know my idenity. Does anyone want to guess who will be stating tomorrow they truly know who I am?

I really must say the "guessing" game is quite the comical one.



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Oh, I sincerely doubt that.


You and I both know for a FACT the LOB's, the llama's, or anyone else for the matter do not know who I really am nor will they EVER.

This is fun isn't it?



Starbuck said:


> Really? What makes you sure as the last time someone said they knew he was, it wasn't the case! I'd love to know so I can nail this guy and blow him up with you guys. If you indeed know who it is, please let us know, of if you don't want to out him on the entire board, shoot me a PM.


You can try, but you'll never hit me with your little stash of cigars. I've warned you once, and I'll warn you again. You've already been declared collateral damage, so don't make this any worse for yourself.



zenom said:


> It's G-14 classified.


I'm sorry but there is no such thing as "G-14" classified. I think you meant "LOB G-14 classified" which is code for "Look Out Below" because Squid Agent 007 is on the verge of nuking your puny little ass into Lake Erie.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

hmmm the more and more you speak the more and more its sounds like a certain someone.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

I still maintain I know your identity. Sending confirmation tonight...


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

kapathy said:


> hmmm the more and more you speak the more and more its sounds like a certain someone.


I'll give you three guesses......

1.
2.
3.



kozzman555 said:


> I still maintain I know your identity. Sending confirmation tonight...


A very confident statement which will become a very incorrect one. If you are so sure, feel free to send me a PM, if you dare. Although I yet to receive a PM from anyone claiming they know who I truly am. As others have said "happy hunting".


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Last night it was the llama's who knew my idenity. Today it's the LOB's who state they know my idenity. Does anyone want to guess who will be stating tomorrow they truly know who I am?
> 
> I really must say the "guessing" game is quite the comical one.
> 
> ...


All I get from your posts are "verge", "I'm gonna", its all blah blah blah. But I did fix your statement.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> I'll give you three guesses......
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> ...


As if you would claim it anyhow.


----------



## Squid Agent 008 (Nov 1, 2011)

Wait that other guys is a fake. There is only 1 squid special agent, and its me.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

bwhahahahahaha. :biglaugh:


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

zenom said:


> As if you would claim it anyhow.


Why Andy you are runing the fun for me. Shall you take a stab at my offer and guess? For I know you will get each and every one of them wrong.

Look at it this way. For each answer you guess wrong, the closer my finger gets to the launch button and you swimming in the lake. Guess the third and final answer wrong, well I think you know what happens next... :boom:


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

zenom said:


> As if you would claim it anyhow.


^^ THIS


----------



## Squid Agent 008 (Nov 1, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Why Andy you are runing the fun for me. Shall you take a stab at my offer and guess? For I know you will get each and every one of them wrong.
> 
> Look at it this way. For each answer you guess wrong, the closer my finger gets to the launch button and you swimming in the lake. Guess the third and final answer wrong, well I think you know what happens next... :boom:


Why are you acting like you are the squid's special agent? We both know you are not. Give it up 007, 008 is going to expose you.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Squat is an appropriate name for this clown...because he hasn't done SQUAT. When did people come onto this site, throw one shit-rocket bomb out and then proclaim their dominance? I have news for you, Squat, the Llama's, REAL Squids (who don't hide like giant slimey pussies) and LOBsters KNOW bombing...you know NOTHING and are NOTHING. "ohhhh, look at me, I am a Secret Squat..I sent a CAO from 1998 because it was such a shit-stick that I didn't want to smoke it myself." Wake me when you do something that doesn't suck...looks like I'll be sleeping a while!


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Squat is an appropriate name for this clown...because he hasn't done SQUAT. When did people come onto this site, throw one shit-rocket bomb out and then proclaim their dominance? I have news for you, Squat, the Llama's, REAL Squids (who don't hide like giant slimey pussies) and LOBsters KNOW bombing...you know NOTHING and are NOTHING. "ohhhh, look at me, I am a Secret Squat..I sent a CAO from 1998 because it was such a shit-stick that I didn't want to smoke it myself." Wake me when you do something that doesn't suck...looks like I'll be sleeping a while!


I hope you have a bunker within the inside of your bank because you may be there for a very very long time.

And the CAO if by far older than anything you have in your 50 count humidor.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh god...there is two of them...but I am a good judge of character...I like 008 better! LMAO


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Squid Agent 008 said:


> Why are you acting like you are the squid's special agent? We both know you are not. Give it up 007, 008 is going to expose you.


Intriguing. As the only person who knows Squid Agent 007's true identity, and in fact, the person who recruited said agent to the cause, I can say two things.

One, "008" has no idea who 007 is, unless 007 himself told "008".

Two, "008" is not a squid. He is an impostor. Give it up, "008". There's only one Squid Secret Agent. Let's not ruin the fun, shall we?

One thing's for sure. Someone wants desperately to be a squid!



primetime76 said:


> Squat is an appropriate name for this clown...because he hasn't done SQUAT. When did people come onto this site, throw one shit-rocket bomb out and then proclaim their dominance? I have news for you, Squat, the Llama's, REAL Squids (who don't hide like giant slimey pussies) and LOBsters KNOW bombing...you know NOTHING and are NOTHING. "ohhhh, look at me, I am a Secret Squat..I sent a CAO from 1998 because it was such a shit-stick that I didn't want to smoke it myself." Wake me when you do something that doesn't suck...looks like I'll be sleeping a while!


Comin' on a little strong, there Kipp. I think Agent 007's crept under your skin a bit!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> I hope you have a bunker within the inside of your bank because you may be there for a very very long time.
> 
> And the CAO if by far worse than anything you have in your 50 count humidor.


I keep my 50 count for Cubans ma'am...and you are right, the oldest thing I have are RyJ Ex #4 from 1999...a significant improvement from your shit in a coffin. What you need to understand, ma'am, is that I am nuke proof...that being said, I can withstand a nuke attack from Shuckins, I certainly can withstand some CAO factory seconds from you.


----------



## Squid Agent 008 (Nov 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Intriguing. As the only person who knows Squid Agent 007's true identity, and in fact, the person who recruited said agent to the cause, I can say two things.
> 
> One, 008 has no idea who 007 is, unless 007 himself told 008.
> 
> ...


You are doing the right thing, denying any involvement with me as I do not truly exist.


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Intriguing. As the only person who knows Squid Agent 007's true identity, and in fact, the person who recruited said agent to the cause, I can say two things.
> 
> One, 008 has no idea who 007 is, unless 007 himself told 008.
> 
> ...


Squid Agent 007 has not even told a soul or hinted to anyone who I really am. To this day, Derek only knows and that way it shall remain.

Derek we all know Kipp is playing, and he is fair game as well. One day he will eat his own words.

And while we are at the guessing game...I wanted to say I saw this on my profile.....

*11-01-2011 12:34am Johnpaul: "I'm enjoying your show Don. Keep it up."*

I'd like to thank Johnpaul for the so called ring gauge bump and I wanted to let him know what his first answer is incorrect.

:rotfl:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Why Andy you are runing the fun for me. Shall you take a stab at my offer and guess? For I know you will get each and every one of them wrong.
> 
> Look at it this way. For each answer you guess wrong, the closer my finger gets to the launch button and you swimming in the lake. Guess the third and final answer wrong, well I think you know what happens next... :boom:


Another idle threat. Amazing, do you have the "Idle Threats" book or something? Just pull a random one out of there?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

The tage of this thread are getting interesting...and I agree, 007 Is a one pump chump. One and done...talks a mean game but sucks ass backing ANYTHING up!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

007 talks more sh1t than I do. That's impressive. But unfortunately, that's the only impressive thing about him....uhhh...her...umm....it?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Fascinating daytime drama live on your computer = love it!!

But 007 - I've noticed in some of your recent posts that your impeccable grammar, punctuation and spelling has been off a tad here and there. Is the "front" becoming too much to handle? Are you reverting to your old (true) self, subconsciously? Tis this the first ***** in the armour.

And lastly - why Derek? Do you really think he can hold out forever. What if he were "captured" and made to smoke 20 Ron Mexicos in a row - could he withstand that (shoot how about just 10 RM's - LOL)?


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> The tage of this thread are getting interesting...and I agree, 007 Is a one pump chump. One and done...talks a mean game but sucks ass backing ANYTHING up!


Hello Kipp.....which window is yours if you do not mind me asking? Well it wouldn't really matter once I got done with your bomb as there won't be anything left of this old building that's barely standing now.


----------



## Squid Agent 008 (Nov 1, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> 007 talks more sh1t than I do. That's impressive. But unfortunately, that's the only impressive thing about him....uhhh...her...umm....it?


At least you own cigars, I noticed you sent a box. Squid Agent 007 probably smokes Swisher Sweets.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Hello Kipp.....which window is yours if you do not mind me asking? Well it wouldn't really matter once I got done with your bomb as there won't be anything left of this old building that's barely standing now.


Yet more TALK....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Kozz, I know Agent 007. He talks alot, but his talk is never idle.

Watch yourself, Kipper.


----------



## Squid Agent 008 (Nov 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Kozz, I know Agent 007. He talks alot, but his talk is *ALWAYS* idle.
> 
> *Don't worry*, Kipper.


Fixed.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Squid Agent 008 said:


> Wait that other guys is a fake. There is only 1 squid special agent, and its me.


:rofl: Awesome & hilarious! :rofl: welcome to the mix 008


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Kozz, I know Agent 007. He talks alot, but his talk is never idle.
> 
> Watch yourself, Kipper.


Sorry Derek, I call shenanigans on that whole post. We don't know if you really do know him, you could just be a willing red herring. And all we've seen is talk. When I see a good bomb out of it, maybe then I'll change my mind.


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Sorry Derek, I call shenanigans on that whole post. We don't know if you really do know him, you could just be a willing red herring. And all we've seen is talk. When I see a good bomb out of it, maybe then I'll change my mind.


Your wish is the in the days coming. In the end, this is what you will see..."a dead llama".

:deadhorse:


----------



## Squid Agent 008 (Nov 1, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Your wish is the in the days coming. In the end, this is what you will see..."a dead llama".
> 
> :deadhorse:


You are incapable, poorly trained and a fraud. Nice try, but I believe he is safe until the "REAL SQUID AGENT" 008, destroys him.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't have a window...I was moved to the basement with my swingline stapler...check us out on Google Earth tomorrow...exciting things will be happening! You can watch guys change our sign!



Squid Agent 007 said:


> Hello Kipp.....which window is yours if you do not mind me asking? Well it wouldn't really matter once I got done with your bomb as there won't be anything left of this old building that's barely standing now.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

:yawn: Has anything gone down yet or is Agent Double-O Nothing still talking trash?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> 007 talks more sh1t than I do. That's impressive.


Based on the incredibly short amount of time I have noticed your posts, this is an understatement :wink:


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Based on the incredibly short amount of time I have noticed your posts, this is an understatement :wink:


Keep digging that hole you're in.... :spank: :mrgreen:


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> :yawn: Has anything gone down yet or is Agent Double-O Nothing still talking trash?


The package is currently enroute to it's destination where it will light up and erase a said llama.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I find it interesting that agent double 0 nothing talks so much shit when he's obviously just scared to play with the big boys. He knows his measly stash is no match for any of the regular bombers on Puff, so he instead takes on some ridiculous fake identity and acts like no one can find him. Agent 00 dumbass sir, you will be found and you will be destroyed, just like the rest of the squids. At least the rest of the squids have the guts to fight like men.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

lamo agent 007...


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

MaxTheBunny said:


> llama agent 007...


Did he just call you a llama?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

watchman_01 said:


> Did he just call you a llama?


Awww, haaaiiill naw. Oh, no you di'n't!!!


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> I find it interesting that agent double 0 nothing talks so much shit when he's obviously just scared to play with the big boys. He knows his measly stash is no match for any of the regular bombers on Puff, so he instead takes on some ridiculous fake identity and acts like no one can find him. Agent 00 dumbass sir, you will be found and you will be destroyed, just like the rest of the squids. At least the rest of the squids have the guts to fight like men.


Oh little Dan, my stash is bigger than the llamas and LOB's put together by far. Please don't insult my collection before I am forced to embarrass you in front of your little friends and the rest of the members on Puff.

I am the "big boy" as you are your little herd of LOB's are are nothing more than a spec of dust to me and my collection. The same can be said for the llama's as well. I wish to remain anonymous so I could bring the playing field down to your level as if you were to know my true identity, you would feel intimidated and threatened by me.



MaxTheBunny said:


> lamo agent 007...


Another one trying to join the party? I'd rather smoke backwoods before I ever considered being a llama or LOB. If you are going to play, you better bring more than a silly little comment.

Excuse me while I go enjoy a real cigar and leave you all to mere child's play with little cluster bombs and oh's and ah's.


----------

